# Nice Addition to the Woodworking Rule



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I was busy eyeing this Rule Stop-2 and the smaller brother the Rule Stop-1. I agonized over making an impulse buy, and one-day will probably get the Rule Stop-2 with a good Woodpeckers ruler myself.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pax, I pulled the trigger when it was on-sale. I seem to buy the majority of items from Woodpeckers when on sale. Over time, I should end up with a nice collection.


----------

